# Trying to find Choral Piece



## ahallis (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to the boards here and a big fan of choir music! I've honestly gone to about 3 or 4 classical music stores to ask about a piece I heard on the radio during Christmas time and no idea if it's a religious piece or just happened to be played at this time of year, but it's just an incredibly moving piece of music.

I've attached a rendition (my rendition is certainly not pretty but a very simplistic note for note recollection of the choir piece done through a mellotron choir) and looking for any help tracking the piece down! Certainly anybody who recognizes it would know what a beautiful piece of music, but honestly each person I've reached out to recognizes it somewhat but can't put their finger on it.

View attachment ChoirSongToFind.mp3


I've also put into dropbox:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3owziuf6v6slf75/ChoirSongToFind.mp3?dl=0

Any help would be greatly appreciated and hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season  :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

People needing help in a church.
Sorry, no can help


----------



## ahallis (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Pugg for the help! It certainly has stumped me and a number of classical enthusiasts


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

I believe this may be the carol Bethlehem Down by Peter Warlock.






Although the version you heard was an arrangement for voices and organ of the original four-part unaccompanied carol.

Nvv


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

Also, same MD, different choir. Better, actually!


----------

